# Sapphire - Female rat - S****horpe, lincolnshire, uk



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

Sapphire










D.O.B: August 2009 (estimated)
Sex: female Rat

Sapphire is a beautiful young girl. She is doing really well and loves to explore anything new. She is in need of a nice big spacious cage with lots of activity within, she does love to explore outside the cage.

Please contact via email to [email protected] or [email protected]
All adoptions are subject to a home check and the agreement of our terms and conditions found here -
http://www.popcornparadiseanimalrescue.co.uk/termsandconditions.html


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg shes the image of my Sky, Im sure she will be snapped up with a gorgeous face like hers :001_wub:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

hope she goes somewhere that already has some ratty company for her!


----------



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, only 1 female here at the moment or she would have a friend! (taken your post to mean offence!)


----------



## superstar038 (Sep 29, 2009)

Awwwww I so want her!! Se could have joined my rabble. Just googles it and your 4 hours drive from me :-(


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Popcornparadise said:


> Yep, only 1 female here at the moment or she would have a friend! (taken your post to mean offence!)


a???


----------



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

in a lovely forever home


----------

